# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch bờ Đông nước Mỹ (New York - Philadelphia - Washington) (Thời gian: 6 ngà

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch bờ Đông nước Mỹ (New York - Philadelphia - Washington)*
*(Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)*

_Bờ Đông có hai điểm đến không thể bỏ qua là thủ đô Washington DC và New York.__ Đây là hai thành phố quan trọng nhất của nước Mỹ và cũng có ảnh hưởng lớn đến toàn thế giới._
_Nằm trong vùng đông bắc nước Mỹ, thành phố New York (New York City) ở miền nam của tiểu bang New York, khoảng nửa đường từ Washington D.C. đến thành phố Boston. New York là trung tâm thương mại, tài chính, văn hóa, thời trang và giải trí của nước Mỹ và có tầm ảnh hưởng mạnh trên toàn thế giới._
_Washington D.C. là thủ đô của nước Mỹ._ _Là thủ đô nên thành phố này có địa vị chính trị tương đương với các tiểu bang khác của nước Mỹ; đây là nơi đặt trụ sở các cơ quan đầu não của Mỹ như Nhà Trắng (White House), tòa nhà Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ và các cơ quan của chính quyền liên bang._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*NGÀY 01: VIỆT NAM – WASHINGTON D.C*

Đoàn tập trung tại Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Hướng dẫn viên đón và hướng dẫn Quý khách làm thủ tục check-in.
Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Washington D.C.
Đoàn đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn chiều và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Khách sạn Chase Suit Inn 3* (Virginia) hoặc tương đương.*

*NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN WASHINGTON D.C*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.





Đoàn tham quan *Washington D.C*:
*Tham quan Nhà Trắng(chụp ảnh bên ngòai)* – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống Hoa Kỳ, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia.
*Điện Capitol* - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ.
*Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln -* Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công xóa bỏ chế độ nô lệ và thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ.
*Black wall – Bức tường đen.*
*Đài tưởng niệm Washington* (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba.
*Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ* - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới.
*Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson -* Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Việt Nam.
*Tham quan Hồ Tidal Basin –* Nơi trồng hơn 3.000 gốc hoa Anh Đào giống Nhật Bản.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Buổi chiều quý khách thỏa thích mua sắm tại Trung tâm thương mại Pentagon City.



*NGÀY 03: WASHINGTON D.C – PHILADELPHIA – NEWYORK*

Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.





Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi *Philadelphia*. Đến nơi
Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:
*Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ.*
*Tham quan Chuông tự do* – Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của Dinh Độc Lập. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia mỗi năm có hơn 10 triệu lượt khách viếng thăm trong đó có cả Nguyên thủ Quốc gia các nước.
*Đoàn tham quan Dinh Độc Lập* (Independence Hall) – Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ. Nơi đây cũng chính là trụ sở của Lưỡng viện Quốc hội Mỹ thời kỳ non trẻ.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành đi New York.
Đến New York, đoàn tham quan
*Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller* – Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền.
*Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue* – Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và  các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.
*Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square)* – Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Việt Nam và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Crown Plaza 3* (New Jersey) hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 04: THAM QUAN NEW YORK – LOS ANGELES*

Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.





Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố *New York* với những địa danh nổi tiếng:
*Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do* – Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
*Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero* – Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9.
*Phố tài chính Wall Street* – Nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu.
Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Việt Nam.
Sau khi ăn xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay đi Los Angeles để nối chuyến về Việt Nam kết thúc chương trình tham quan nước Mỹ.
*Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại New York có thể tách đoàn tại đây.*
*Đoàn đến Los Angeles, Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại California có thể tách đoàn tại đây.*



*NGÀY 05: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI*

Máy bay cất cánh từ Los Angeles về Đài Bắc.
Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 06:TAIPEI - TP.HCM/ HÀ NỘI*

Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về* TP.HCM/ Hà Nội*.
Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.
Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :* *59.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)*
*Khách ghép lẻ liên hệ văn phòng*

** GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:* 
- Vé máy bay quốc tế: Tp*.HCM (Hà Nội)  – Washington D.C / Newyork – Tp.HCM (Hà Nội)*.
- Thuế hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh phi trường (có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm).
- Khách sạn 3 sao (phòng đôi). Phòng 3 sẽ đươc bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính.
- HDV Vietmytourist nhiều kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình theo đoàn suốt tuyến.
- Các bữa ăn như trong chi tiết chương trình (suất ăn trưa chiều 330.000 vnd/bữa).
*- Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình tại Mỹ. Thời gian sử dụng xe 12h/ngày.*
- Phí tham quan: *Tượng nữ thần tự do*
- Quà tặng*:* bao da hộ chiếu, nón, ba lô du lịch chuyên dụng
- Nước suối 2 chai / người / ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế của AAA (mức đền bù tối đa 1.650.000.000 vnd/ trường hợp).

** GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
- Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi.
*- Lệ phí visa Hoa Kỳ (3.450.000 VNĐ).*
- Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình.
- Phụ phí phòng đơn 6,6tr vnd (nếu có).
*- Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (8usd/khách/ngày).*
- Các chi phí không được đề cập trong mục bao gồm.

** GHI CHÚ: * 
- Quý khách vui lòng xem kỹ chương trình, giá tour, phần bao gồm và không bao gồm được liệt kê chi tiết trong chương trình.  
- Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Hoa Kỳ vẫn bằng nhau.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn nhưng tổng số   điểm tham quan không thay đổi.
- Hàng không sử dụng : *Asiana Airlines* hoặc *China Airlines* (hoặc tương đương).
Việt Mỹ Tourist được quyền thay nhiều hãng hàng không khác nhau tiện nhất cho chuyến đi: CI, KE, AA, UA.
- Khách về không đúng lịch trình của đoàn sẽ chịu phí chênh lệch vé máy bay là:
2,2tr / khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian dưới 1 tháng.
6,6tr / khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian từ hơn 1 tháng đến 3 tháng.
- Việc quyết định cho nhập cảnh Hoa Kỳ hay không là do viên chức của Sở di trú quyết định từng trường hợp.
_- Để đảm bảo chi phí thấp và thuận tiện cho việc ăn uống, đa phần khách sạn tại New York và Washington DC sẽ ở cách trung tâm khoảng 20 phút lái xe._
Giá tour dành cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên trong trường hợp số lượng không đủ 15 khách Vietmytourist sẽ thông báo phụ thu để đoàn có thể khởi hành được.

*QUY TRÌNH ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ THỰC HIỆN:*
-  Khách hàng điền phiếu đăng ký và cung cấp hồ sơ xin visa trước ngày khởi hành chậm nhất là 2 tuần.
- Đóng tiền đặt cọc tour *30.000.000VND ( Ba Mươi Triệu Đồng).*
- New Starlight Travel hướng dẫn thủ tục Visa, cách điền các mẫu đơn Visa, đăng ký ngày phỏng vấn, tư vấn sắp xếp hồ sơ và cung cấp thư mời, chương trình để khách hàng đi phỏng vấn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline:* *0963 877 256*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Hoa Kỳ (Honolul - Đảo Hawaii) 
(Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)
Hawaii là một quần đảo có 8 đảo chính, nằm ở phía Tây Nam nước Mỹ, cách thành phố Los 6 giờ bay, và lệch so với Los Angeles đến 4 giờ. Đảo lớn nhất là Hilo, đảo lớn thứ 2 là Oahu, đảo thứ 3 là Maui, trong đó có thủ phủ Honolulu. Ở Hawaii khí hậu quanh năm mát mẻ, trung bình là 22 độ C. Biển xanh cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, bên cạnh các rừng nhiệt đới xanh tươi, các vườn trái cây và hàng dừa trĩu quả. Hawaii chính là nơi nghỉ lý tưởng cho tất cả du khách trên thế giới, đặc biệt là du khách Nhật.
Chương trình chi tiết:
Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Taipei
04h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn lên sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay CI9122 (07h50-11h30) đi Taipei, đoàn nối tiếp chuyến bay CI018 (14h20-19h45) đi Honolulu.
19h45: đoàn tới Honolulu, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan Cảng Ngọc (Pearl Harbor), Tượng đài vua Kamehameha, Khu phố tàu, Cung điện Iolani và Punchbowl. Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài. Đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel hoặc tương đương.
Ngày 02: Honolulu
Sáng: ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tham gia chương trình tơur hấp dẫn tới hòn đảo thiên đường Oahu: tới tham quan bãi biểnWaikiki beach, điểm du lịch nổi tiếng Diamond Head, Kahala, Hawaii Kai, Blow Hole, Vịnh Hanauma, Hanauma Bay lookout and Pali Lookout. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: đoàn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc mua sắm tại Waikele Outlet Mall, ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
Ngày 03: Honolulu
Sáng: đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do nghỉ ngơi thư giãn buổi sáng tại khách sạn hoặc phơi nắng trên bãi biển tuyệt đẹp.
Trưa: xe đón đoàn tại khách sạn đưa đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: đoàn tới tham quan Trung tâm văn hóa Polynesian Culture Centre, đoàn ăn tối và xem chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
Ngày 04: Honolulu - Maui - Hilo
Sáng: Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đáp chuyến bay ra Đảo Maui, tham quan thành phố biển đảo Maui xinh đẹp, sau bữa trưa, đáp tiếp chuyến bay đi Hilo. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại Khách sạn Hilo Hawaiian Hotel 3 sao.
Ngày 05: Hilo - Honolulu
Sáng: Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tới tham quan Vườn quốc gia Hawaii Volcanoes, thăm Viện bảo tàng Jagger. Thurston Lava Tube, Kilauea Iki Crater and Lava tree state park, ăn trưa tại Volcano House.
Chiều: đoàn tham quan thác nước cầu vồng (Rainbow fall), thăm Vườn Phong Lan. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan đảo Hilo, đáp chuyến bay về Honolulu ăn tối. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
Ngày 06: Honolulu - Taipei
Sáng: Đoàn ăn sáng sớm tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay CI017 (09h10-16h45) về Đài Bắc, quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
Ngày 07: Taipei
16h45: Máy bay hạ cánh tại Taipei, xe đón đoàn đưa đi ăn tối và nhận phòng KS Novotel tại Taipei nghỉ ngơi, đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố Taipei về đêm.
Ngày 08 Taipei – Hà Nội
Sáng: đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay CI791(08h25-10h35) về Hà Nội, về tới Nội Bài xe đưa đoàn về điểm hẹn cũ. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 93.450.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)
* Giá bao gồm:
Lệ phí visa Hoa Kỳ .
- Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi, vé máy bay nội địa
- Thuế sân bay các chặng quốc tế và chặng nội địa, phụ thu nhiên liệu hàng không.
- Xe đón tiễn sân bay, đưa đi thăm quan và di chuyển giữa các thành phố.
- Các đêm khách sạn từ 4 sao tại HNL, ở Hilo khách sạn 3 sao (ghép 2 người/phòng, ghép phòng 3 giường nếu đoàn lẻ)
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Phí thăm quan các điểm theo chương trình.
- HDV nói tiếng Anh tại Hoa Kỳ + HDV Amitour suốt hành trình.
- Quà tặng của Amitour
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Các chi phí cá nhân
- Chi phí yêu cầu dịch vụ xe và HDV ngoài giờ
- Chi phí gọi đồ uống thêm tại nhà hàng và trong khách sạn.
- Thuế VAT.
* Vé dành cho trẻ em:
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 30% giá vé máy bay.Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan 
- Đối với trẻ em từ 2 đến 11 tuổi mua 75% giá vé người lớn, ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
- Đối với trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 100% giá vé người lớn
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên
/ Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*

----------

